# PHP



## joshuambenhase (Jun 7, 2014)

Hello All,  

First off, I am a newbie here, so please bear with me.  For school we are installing Apache on our FreeBSD server and this week we are installing PHP.  Well, I was working from FreeBSD Made Easy website the other day and today there server is down.I thought I had done correctly been after editing the httpd.conf file and restarting, I am getting the following error, could someone help me?  Thanks!  


```
httpd: Syntax error on line 107 of /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf: Cannot load /usr/local/libexec/apache22/libphp5.so into server: Cannot open "/usr/local/libexec/apache22/libphp5.so"
```

Josh


----------



## junovitch@ (Jun 7, 2014)

Is the file that it's opening there?  Does `ls -al /usr/local/libexec/apache22/libphp5.so` show anything? Sounds like you might have just forgot to do `pkg install mod_php5`.


----------



## joshuambenhase (Jun 7, 2014)

First, thank you for your response and I have been trying to install mod_php5 and keep coming across stuff that stops the install, is this common?  Seems like a new thing each time.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jun 8, 2014)

Hmm. I tried `pkg install mod_php5` on a completely clean VM and it installed along with lang/php5 and www/apache22 just fine.  Can you show the error you are seeing?


----------

